# What to do after 12th CBSE [Bad Result]



## ramesh123 (May 4, 2014)

*Hi* folks,
I'm pretty much sure that I'm gonna get *~68%* in CBSE Boards (*12th*). I'm a* PCM* idiot. (Physical Edu.). I'm interested in going for B.Tech(With Hons.) - M.Tech (Dual Degree) [5 Years] *[CS]* but most universities need the one to score higher than 80% in qualifying exams. 

What should I do now? 

*1 )* Put another year in 12th to improve result 

*2 )* Move on and join some university as 12th's result doesn't matter later on but I don't think I can end up in any reputed university. 


Thanks,
_ramesh123_


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

Where do you live ?
Have you given any entrance exam ? 
I had a similar boards result, but entrance exams saved me.


----------



## ramesh123 (May 4, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Where do you live ?
> Have you given any entrance exam ?
> I had a similar boards result, but entrance exams saved me.


Rajasthan. 
Got less than the cut-off in JEE Mains.
Tagging
  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]


----------



## Superayush (May 4, 2014)

ramesh123 said:


> *Hi* folks,
> I'm pretty much sure that I'm gonna get *~68%* in CBSE Boards (*12th*). I'm a* PCM* idiot. (Physical Edu.). I'm interested in going for B.Tech(With Hons.) - M.Tech (Dual Degree) [5 Years] *[CS]* but most universities need the one to score higher than 80% in qualifying exams.
> 
> What should I do now?
> ...



Bro I also missed jee mains cut off I wish to do b.tech CS though board expecting like 94% but I don't think it will help me with entrance to engg colleges in india atleast...


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

You guys should consider BITS Dubai. It is a very good option


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 5, 2014)

Drop would be my choice if you're ready to study hard to improve in whatever you are lacking now. 
I must remind you that studying things again in drop year is pretty boring, so choose this option if you're utterly sure about yourself. 

Last but not least if you get a good college, that has got it's own plus points which you will come to know at the time of placements. 

And if anybody says you that drop year will be questioned ahead, show him middle finger!


----------



## hitesh (May 5, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> And if anybody says you that drop year will be questioned ahead, show him middle finger!



This^

You will encounter such people for sure, so be ready and stay strong


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

I think there is also an option to give supplementary CBSE 12th boards which will increase your percentage
You get a new certificate.. One of my friend did it and raised his percentage by 8 %
You might wanna ask someone how to register for it though...


----------



## ramesh123 (May 5, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Drop would be my choice if you're ready to study hard to improve in whatever you are lacking now.
> I must remind you that studying things again in drop year is pretty boring, so choose this option if you're utterly sure about yourself.


To be honest, I don't know about 70% of what is in 12th Course (in PCM ). I shouldn't have taken it so lightly 

PS- I'm 16 now. So taking a drop won't affect my career much imo


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 5, 2014)

Try for something like this. The 5 year MSc courses generally do not have the 80% cutoff criterion.

*www.mu.ac.in/science/cs/

As far as job goes, it won't make a huge difference whether you are an MSc, MCA or M.Tech. The 5 year integrated MSc courses are generally better structured than a lot of M.Tech programs anyway.

- - - Updated - - -



			
				dashing.sujay said:
			
		

> And if anybody says you that drop year will be questioned ahead, show him middle finger!



I think dropping a year just to get a B.Tech degree is a pretty bad idea, when in five years you can get an MSc or MCA anyway (especially in computer science - it is more understandable if it was a mechanical engineering degree one was aspiring for). No one will question it, but at the end of the day, your success (or failure) will cause someone else to take a drop, creating more and more problems for future generations.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2014)

ramesh123 said:


> To be honest, I don't know about 70% of what is in 12th Course (in PCM ). I shouldn't have taken it so lightly
> 
> PS- I'm 16 now. So taking a drop won't affect my career much imo



Well, it won't matter much that how much of PCM do you know except for first year, but still the better you know your basics, the better it will help you ahead.

And yeah age is on your side.



AcceleratorX said:


> *I think dropping a year just to get a B.Tech degree is a pretty bad idea*, when in five years you can get an MSc or MCA anyway (especially in computer science - it is more understandable if it was a mechanical engineering degree one was aspiring for). No one will question it, but at the end of the day, your success (or failure) will cause someone else to take a drop, creating more and more problems for future generations.



Not in India, at least.

If you're getting a good college, that has lot and lots of plus points over studying in a normal college hoping to hone your skills by self. Even if one is intelligent enough to do so, he _might_ be ahead in looong run, but that is a far reach possibility which has hardly got any edge over a premium college benefits, which has the best chances to push one's career through a good jump start.

If the above situation wouldn't have been there, I would not have supported drop.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 6, 2014)

^You're basically saying college name takes precedence over personal skill levels. Which basically implies there is no meritocracy in India. It's not entirely true, but it's one reason why I support a total ban on campus placements. Doing that will change the balance of "good" colleges a lot in this country. Several are running solely on the strength of their placement when their actual academics are barely worth anything (I won't take names here).

But, see....for computer science --->Integrated MSc/MCA/Bachelor's + MSc/MCA in a good college/university is still better than BE/B.Tech in average college/university. In the end there is hardly a placement or career difference (what's 2-3 thousand bucks worth anyway?) - but you save an entire year that can be well compensated in your actual career lifetime. To drop to get a B.Tech and HOPE for a good placement (note: Nowadays B.Techs simply aren't getting the advantage anymore because we have too many computer science grads!) would be detrimental to your future career.

In the big picture I don't see it making a difference. Short term, yes a B.Tech will help - but you want a good life or to start like a rocketpack, get married ASAP and then watch all the fun rot away?

It's different when one aspires to do a mechanical engineering (or other branch) degree - no other degree will provide equivalent knowledge. That's not the case with IT/Computer Science. I can support a drop when someone is hell bent on doing ECE engineering, because there aren't alternatives. But with computers, there are many alternatives.


----------



## ramesh123 (May 7, 2014)

Just need to know one thing now. 
Does the stuff they teach in B.Tech I year directly needs the perfection of the concepts of 12th? 
I know the basics. If they only need the one with basics to continue in B.Tech. I don't see a valid reason in repeating..


----------



## ramesh123 (May 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 8, 2014)

ramesh123 said:


> Just need to know one thing now.
> Does the stuff they teach in B.Tech I year directly needs the perfection of the concepts of 12th?
> I know the basics. If they only need the one with basics to continue in B.Tech. I don't see a valid reason in repeating..





ramesh123 said:


> Bump



basics are more than enough. most of the things will be just new. just have a look at the syllabus.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 11, 2014)

ramesh123 said:
			
		

> Does the stuff they teach in B.Tech I year directly needs the perfection of the concepts of 12th?



B.Tech has a heavy maths component and it will directly build off what was learnt in 12th. You have to be at least average in your 12th concepts if you want to continue in B.Tech. The first year will have a direct relationship to 12th. After that things will become very different. So if you can put some extra effort for the first year, go for B.Tech  

Things will get easier after the first year, so don't fret it.


----------



## Minion (May 11, 2014)

ramesh123 said:


> To be honest, I don't know about 70% of what is in 12th Course (in PCM ). I shouldn't have taken it so lightly
> 
> PS- I'm 16 now. So taking a drop won't affect my career much imo



Please don't drop, It will spoil your career and there are better proffession other than engineering for e.g you can do BBA ,MBA etc.Lots of engineers are roaming without any job.

- - - Updated - - -



AcceleratorX said:


> B.Tech has a heavy maths component and it will directly build off what was learnt in 12th. You have to be at least average in your 12th concepts if you want to continue in B.Tech. The first year will have a direct relationship to 12th. After that things will become very different. So if you can put some extra effort for the first year, go for B.Tech
> 
> Things will get easier after the first year, so don't fret it.



Maths in B.Tech are pretty easy so not an issue but other subjects like Thermodynamic,Mechanics,AI may be a problem for him.


----------



## ramesh123 (May 11, 2014)

Any college/Uni that I can get in?


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 12, 2014)

Minion said:
			
		

> Maths in B.Tech are pretty easy so not an issue but other subjects like Thermodynamic,Mechanics,AI may be a problem for him.



Thermodynamics, Mechanics, AI is all basically just maths (with physical limitations) anyway, so if your maths is good, you'll do fine in these subjects (at least enough to pass).


----------



## Binoy J (May 16, 2014)

I'm doing B.Tech in CS and I feel engineering is easier than 12th  standard. Its actually very easy to pass, but difficult to score high  marks. About repeating, it's all upto you. I mean if you think you can  really work hard, then go for it. 



> Thermodynamics, Mechanics, AI is all basically just maths (with  physical limitations) anyway, so if your maths is good, you'll do fine  in these subjects (at least enough to pass).



Totally agree with you, all you need is a base in mathematics.


----------



## powerhoney (May 16, 2014)

AcceleratorX said:


> *Thermodynamics*, Mechanics, AI is all basically just maths (with physical limitations) anyway, so if your maths is good, you'll do fine in these subjects (at least enough to pass).




Thermodynamics is a hell lot more than just maths, I can assure you!!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 16, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Thermodynamics is a hell lot more than just maths, I can assure you!!!



It is just mathematics with certain boundary conditions and physical assumptions and limits. I have studied thermodynamics 3 times: Engineering Thermodynamics, Chemical Thermodynamics and Statistical Thermodynamics (Note: I am not a mechanical or chemical engineer either). Each time it was fundamentally the same, though how it is applied and explained can be very different. To score good, you'd need some grip on physics fundamentals. To just pass, if you are good in maths it is very easy. Thermodynamics is energy conversion expressed through state and path functions (a mathematical concept) and physical laws evaluated through differential and integral equations (statistical thermodynamics is different).


----------



## powerhoney (May 17, 2014)

Well, I never could solve exergy problems with simple mathematics!!! But, then, I was not good in maths either!!!


----------



## Minion (May 17, 2014)

Even i don't know how i cleared thermodynamics


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 17, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Well, I never could solve exergy problems with simple mathematics!!! But, then, I was not good in maths either!!!



I never liked the way "exergy" was treated in engineering thermodynamics. It is a term that exists for engineers only. It is not used anywhere else. I found it a lot more easier and practical to use the term "free energy" than exergy, which is a similar concept (free energy vs. exergy ---> science vs. engineering, basically). The whole concept became much clearer after I learnt things differently when I had to (compulsorily) take the chemical and statistical thermodynamics courses. It was tough (3 times thermo!) but in the end, you gotta do what you gotta do. 

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Even i don't know how i cleared thermodynamics



I think the situation is similar with many of us  

The first time, I did find it very tough. The second and third time it seemed easier, maybe because I had already faced it before


----------



## ankurrautela (May 19, 2014)

Hi Ramesh,

As a B.Tech student, I suggest you to choose a reputed colleges. If you get low percentage, you should prepare for JEE Main for next one year. 

Right now, if you choose any below average college, you may have to face difficulties at the time of placement in your final year. So I strongly suggest you, choose only reputed college.


----------



## ramesh123 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## ramesh123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Putting another year. Can someone please tell me the in which subjects can I apply for improvement? 
I opted for Physics, Chemistry, Maths, English Core and Physical edu.

It's kind of urgent.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 3, 2014)

You said you wanted to pursue CS. I don't think you should spend another year learning PCM. I don't get the point of studying chemistry again just to get into a good "CS" engineering programme. Join any college, and complete your engineering. Do cool projects, open source contributions. Participate in competitive programming. That'll help you get a good job. This, if you're sure you are interested in Computer Science.
At the end of the day, it's your choice....if you want you can take a year-off.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 14, 2014)

Come to Mizoram University. Lots of B.Tech programs offered here. Quality is up to notch, central university and its the only one we have here so govt spends crores and crores on Mizoram University every year. Since it was established like 15 yrs ago only (one of the youngest central Uni in India) so its not very famous. Placement could be a problem since only Guwahati or Kolkata based firms care to come here. Most B.Tech students, if not all, are from outside north-east, as in, plain area.. so you will fit right in.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 31, 2014)

I think you should move on..
Some of my friends dropped to improve their rank from 50K all india (It was good rank already)..
But couldn't make much difference at the end of year....

Even after year drop..They went to colleges  , they could go in first time...
It was waste of whole year......


----------



## $hadow (Dec 16, 2014)

ChristyChinn said:


> If want to do the same as you stated then you should Put another year in 12th to improve result, but if you are sure that you will be definitely able to get more then 80% and if you can't guarantee it then you should not waste 1 year, if you want to do something then you can do anything with 68%.



It is October thread man. I think even OP has decided something for sure uptill now.


----------



## alina (Jan 31, 2015)

There are  lots career option after 12th. there are professional courses, degree level courses, skill development courses all you have to do is find our your interest. you should find in which you are master , you should identify your interest. once you will find your interest you can find best career options after 12th

Good Luck


----------

